# Need some advice.



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

My husband and I have been married for 9 years and things are pretty much over just waiting to file papers. My questions to you men why do you have to treat you wife like total dirt This is the person you vowed to spend the rest of your life with but now we barely get to civil words out of you. I just don't understand the dramatic change. My husband is completely avoiding me in every way. We have four kids together so its not like we are just going to never see each other again. He is making it real hard for me what should I do. Should I just give him what he wants an try to avoid him too. Please help.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Not all men are like that. My ex-wife and I stayed friends and got alone so well the judge refused us a divorce the first time through because we were to civil with each other. Each peron is different.

draconis


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya hun not every man is that way I am sorry that he is being that way to you maybe you should just do it back I notice when people do that back or act like they dont care it makes the other person snap out of how they are acting.


----------

